# Oris Discounts, 2018 Edition



## Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I placed an order for a green Oris Aquis Date 43.5 mm last week. I thought the discount was good, so I didn't attempt to negotiate with the AD. I also thought that, based on the way the AD offered the discounted price right away, the AD wasn't willing to negotiate.

I wanted to hear from the community what discounts are typically offered on Oris watches. Does the discount vary from country to country? Are the various models discounted differently?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

one AD near me offers 15%. 17.5% if you pay cash.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I know an AD who will do 25% most times. That’s where I bought mine


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

I was just in Singapore and was offered 20% on a recent release ProPilot Worldtimer straight off the bat.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Its often to see 25% off Oris watches from ADs in Australia. Best I've seen is 27%.


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

20% is minimum 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The best I’ve ever got on an Oris is 13.5% so I’d say “yes” it does depend on your country.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't offer, you had to work for it.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I got my Deauville 25% off at an AD. It sat in the case for at least a year.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was very lucky to get this last week for 50% off from an AD in Brisbane. They also seemed very excited about Oris in general, the Carl Brashear bronze chrono LE had arrived at their store that day and had to show it to me.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ 50% off! wow,

congratulations... that sounds more like a sale than a typical AD discount but frankly who cares what you call it? It's a beauty and the discount is awesome!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes you are right it was a sale. I didn't have to negotiate as it was the ticketed price, so probably not a fair description. 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a pretty good deal at mine. 30-35%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarkabi (Aug 27, 2017)

I got 20% off my Aquis when i purchased from an AD.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

I can get 20% from an online AD in the UK and 19% in France. Never tried asking in a bricks and mortar store yet.


----------



## G-SPAIN (Dec 2, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> I was very lucky to get this last week for 50% off from an AD in Brisbane. They also seemed very excited about Oris in general, the Carl Brashear bronze chrono LE had arrived at their store that day and had to show it to me.


Where? Send me through PM if you do not want to write here the place.


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

Please respond via PM or email

Chris


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

The AD in St. Louis, MO offers a 25% discount on all Oris'.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

I always thought 25% was a generally accepted discount for most mainstream brands (all the watches I've bought from ADs have always been for 25%+ discount, I've gotten as much as 35% on my Zenith Chronomaster). I managed to get my Oris (granted it was 12 years ago) for a 40% discount on Boxing Day Sale. If a dealer won't even give me 25% discount, I'd walk and find another dealer.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my 2017 edition Blue Oris Aquis last fall (black friday sale)for $1350 from an AD (33% off)....with the special trihead screwdriver tool included. I must have got an amazing deal, because after looking just now seems these blue aquis aren't less than $1500 from even gray market dealers.


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

jalcon said:


> I got my 2017 edition Blue Oris Aquis last fall (black friday sale)for $1350 from an AD (33% off)....with the special trihead screwdriver tool included. I must have got an amazing deal, because after looking just now seems these blue aquis aren't less than $1500 from even gray market dealers.


That's the watch I want and and for a 350 dollar difference from used, I might as well just buy a new one. Just have to find an AD that will get me around 35%. Nice find sir. How could one walk away.


----------



## DrDarrow (Oct 7, 2017)

Just purchased my first Oris today, and was only able to leverage an 8% discount. It was the Carl Brashear Chronograph. Now reading this thread I feel like I may have way overpaid, but not really sure how the 'limited edition' aspect affects discounting. Anyone have any thoughts?

Either way I think I'm really going to enjoy this piece, and am guessing I'm not likely to ever sell it, but still just wondering if I got gouged.

Thanks.


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

Walked into the AD and asked to look at the 65, within 2 minutes I asked the price. $1600, less than 30seconds was told that I could have it for $1400.. I wonder if I actually talked a bit more or showed some cash; how low I could go??


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Any recommendations for oris AD please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## lightingball2 (Jan 12, 2014)

ill give anyone 15% off.......


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

lightingball2 said:


> ill give anyone 15% off.......


Not sure if this was in jest but seems a little light for an oris doesn't it?


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

I went into my AD yesterday to check out the big crown pointer date and the aquis and was attended to by the owner's son.
He flat out stated if you see a piece you like for a price you like from online, we can work with you to meet that price.
I like supporting my local businesses, and I will definitely want to buy both pieces from them when I am ready to do so.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Gray_Panther said:


> I went into my AD yesterday to check out the big crown pointer date and the aquis and was attended to by the owner's son.
> He flat out stated if you see a piece you like for a price you like from online, we can work with you to meet that price.
> I like supporting my local businesses, and I will definitely want to buy both pieces from them when I am ready to do so.


Agree. Me too.


----------



## windir (Nov 11, 2018)

what the heck, over here where i live you wont even get 1% discount


----------

